
Zune, Google Glass, and the Newton Still Have a Lot to Teach Us - bibonix
https://onezero.medium.com/grave-robbing-in-the-product-cemetery-923885982a97?source=rss----444d13b52878---4&gi=e8d9c36dbbb4
======
bediger4000
Some wise old man told me that "everything has a purpose, even if it's just to
be the 'before' exhibit". I saved a piece of a Zune review from when the Zune
debuted.

This is Andy Ihnatko, on the Zune:

"Avoid," is my general message. The Zune is a square wheel, a product that's
so absurd and so obviously immune to success that it evokes something akin to
a sense of pity...

Yeah, the Zune has a lot to teach us. I doubt anyone other than Linux fanatics
among us will take the lesson.

